# fuck



## DFA (Aug 29, 2012)

Having a hard time right now.....

Just got back from europe.
Stayed loyal for two months, now my boy is cutting me off.
Just met his fucking parents......give me a break.

I think it would be therapeutic for me to ask everyone to share their most painful, tender
memories of someone they loved a lot, who they are no longer a part of, and who hurt us the most.

And don't give me the whole "just get blackout drunk and fuck someone blahb lahblah"
Be a little more realistic.
Just because we're punks does not mean we are not human.
We all loved someone through our fucked up lives, 
now let's be there for each other.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 29, 2012)

was with a girl for 3 years, since I only hung out with her and worked for that time since moving to chicago, I have no friends here and we are no more. Fucking sucks that I couldn't just be content.


----------



## Acorn (Aug 29, 2012)

After traveling with this guy for two years and living in a house for another year together, we had a baby in February. We were scared, but happy. Everything was going well besides the occasional argument(pregnancy hormones blah). We were doing good, had a nice house together, he had(still has) a great job and I went back to work 6wks after our baby was born. We had a wonderful dog we had both raised from 7wks old, and a nice subaru. A few months ago, I totalled our car..with the baby and dog in the back(Everybody was fine, no injuries) So he decided to kick both me and his 3mo old son out of his house because, and I quote "I ruined his life". I had nowhere to go with a baby so I called my mom who lived about 80mi away. She agreed to let me and the baby stay at her house until I could work something better out. After about a month with us living there, I brought up child support to him. "Daddy" absolutley refused to help me with anything. So much so, he insisted on having the kid 5days out of the week that way he'd have him the majority of the time and I couldnt ask for child support. My mom only allows me to stay at her place when I have the kid, so Thursday-Sunday I live out of my backpack. Not too great when youre looking for work and trying to get on yer feet. He wont give me my dog, he wont even let me see her. He says that she belongs to him because HE raised her(which is bull because we both did) He brought up the fact that HE was the one with the better paying job, therefore HE bought all her food..therefore its His dog :/ If he's acting this way over the dog,..Im terrified what horrible things hes gonna try saying about our son. He constantly tells me what a peice of shit I am and how Im sooo unable to take care of myself. I thought Id be with this guy for a looonng time, but now I feel like I cant even stand the thought of him.


----------



## Earth (Aug 29, 2012)

the only thing thats going to get you through whatever you are going through is to directly confront it, and dont deny any feelings which you may have running through you.
forget all that new modern therapy bullshit, being true to yourself is the only thing that will work.
in feb of 1996, i woke up in a stupor to find my wife to be dying next to me in our bed.
suicide.
believe me when i tell you death changes everything, because it does, it is absolute, there is no turning back, there is nothing you can say or do that will change anything that may or may not have happened.
a couple of years later, i hooked up with an instant family, divorcee with two kids, and man, that was the best relationship of them all, i was healthy, and really digging it.... but something was still not right, and when Gina suddenly dumped me, i did not even contest it, until a few years later...
my very last attempt is something i now have pretty much erased from my life, so painful was that breakup.
sure, i was given enough rope to hang myself, and i did (not literally) but i did not deserve to be treated the way i was towards the end, and neither did my dog.....
but going back to Leslie, shes been gone now over sixteen years, yet not a day goes by without me thinking about her.
she was sadly destined for far better things than i could ever offer, so sadly... shortly after turning twenty three, she left us all behind....
i still love her very much, and that is a love that can never be denied, for she will always be my woman, and i... her man


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 29, 2012)

Some pretty sad stories here for sure. Sometimes I guess hearing about somebody elses problems makes our own seem insignificant.

I don't think I can fall in love again. I can't tell you why, I just don't think it is a possibility.


----------



## Ekstasis (Aug 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Some pretty sad stories here for sure. Sometimes I guess hearing about somebody elses problems makes our own seem insignificant.
> 
> I don't think I can fall in love again. I can't tell you why, I just don't think it is a possibility.



And that is probably the worst story of all...


----------



## maximussupertramp (Aug 29, 2012)

i came halfway across the country to be with a girl i thought i was in love with only for relationship break down after a week.
and heres the sad part...........i did this twice in half a year.....good thing i love traveling...........


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 29, 2012)

I gave 22 faithful years of my life to a low down cheatin' dog ....my next 20 will be devoted to me and my first love...the highway


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never made it farther than two weeks with anybody I was serious with. After a certain point of intimacy, they realize that I'm actually retarded, not crazy.

Hurts a lot. Kind of traumatizing.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Aug 30, 2012)

when life hands you lemons.... rub them in someones eye.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 2, 2012)

As a Buddhist, I feel the best way to not get hurt is to not get attached. Attachment = suffering.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 2, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> As a Buddhist, I feel the best way to not get hurt is to not get attached. Attachment = suffering.


amen to that brother


----------

